# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Jeff Mcbride

## SebaVega

Les dejo a continuación, una pequeña entrevista que le hice hace relativamente poco a Jeff McBride, espero que la disfruten.


03/01/2012

1- ¿Cual es tu rama favorita de la magia?
Manipulación con cartas. 

2- ¿Quien es tu mago favorito?
Eugene Burger

3- ¿En algún punto de tu vida, pensaste en dejar la magia?
Nunca.

4- Quién te inspira/ó?
Son varios: Thurston, Cardini, Jeff Sheridan y Eugene Burger son algunos ejemplos.

5- Decime cinco libros que no pueden faltar en la biblioteca de cualquier mago.
Greater Magic by Hillard
Tarbell Course in Magic
13 Steps to Mentalism by Corinda
Magic and Meaning by Eugene Burger and Bob Neale
The Mystery School Book by McBride and Burger 

6- ¿Que opinión tenés sobre el mago enmascarado?
Es un idiota que vendió su alma al demonio. 

7- ¿Que es lo que pensás sobre los videos de Youtube de magia revelada?
Son terribles, la mayoría son chicos sin formación mágica revelando trucos que no inventaron. 

8- Es útil Youtube para la gente que quiera aprender magia, o solo existe para hacerle la vida más difícil a los magos?
Youtube es una herramienta increible, pero siento que está siendo malusada por chicos y cuasimagos sin formación.   

9- Conocer el secreto de un truco, afecta al truco en sí? siendo público profano.
Para el público profano, el truco lo es todo.  Los magos profesionales debemos inventar nuevos métodos y mantenerlos alejados de sitios como Youtube. 

10- Un consejo para el recién iniciado, otro para el amateur y otro para el veterano?
Ambos, amateurs y veteranos pueden aprender muchisimo en mcbridemagic.tv  Miren los episodios en los que se discute de magia sin revelarla. Cuando esten listos, vengan a Myst. (su escuela)


Tnxz!! 

Sebastian Vega

-- 
Jeff McBride

McBride Magic, Inc

World Class Award-Winning Magic

Las Vegas, NV

702-245-7282 (cell)

702-433-3881 (office)

Jeff@mcbridemagic.com (email)

McBride Magic - Jeff McBride - Home (website)



Jeff McBride

Founder and Creator of McBride's Magic and Mystery School

Complete training for the magical artist

Las Vegas, NV

702-450-0021 (school)

Jeff@mcbridemagic.com (email)

Learn Magic at McBride's Magic & Mystery School - Learn Magic at the Magic School (website)



Espero que les haya gustado, yo vi mucho su canal en la página y la verdad esta bastante bueno, te van pasando videos y lo tenés a jeff que te chatea "cual púber chatea con otro", muy buena onda el gordo!!

EDITADO: SI QUIEREN CHATEAR CON EL, (INGLÉS EXCLUYENTE!) ACÁ LES DEJO EL LINK:

Learn Magic Online: McBrideMagic.tv

----------


## lalogmagic

Gracias por compartir Seba...

Para el hilo de los cinco libros de magia ya tenemos una respuesta más.

Saludos.

----------


## francirco

muchas gracias por compartirla

----------


## Magicmaxi

Que buenas respuestas y que razón tiene

----------

